# Extratech is now Brengun?



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2021)

Recently I noticed a similarly between the Extratech and the Brengun 1/72 Heinkel He 115 photo etched detail sets and thought I would Google to see if I was right. Sure enough, Brengun lays it out a little different, but they are the same.​
I don't know if you guys knew this already, but:​
1/72 Extra-Tech Models​February 2017​It seems that the manufacturer "Extratech" is "Out of Production" and that the kits are over to manufacturer "Brengun". The manufacturer "Brengun" will re-release the ex-Extra-Tech kits time by time.​​henkofholland mastermodelling military vehicles scale 1/72-1/76​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

